# Terrified hedgie on first day



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi everyone!! We finally brought home our hedgie today! He was super friendly when we picked him out and super friendly today, but as expected his temperament has changed since he's gotten to a new environment. He spent all day asleep under the fleece pieces in his igloo, but now it's 1AM, the lights have been off since 11PM and he's still in that same spot and I'm getting a little worried. Every time we take the fleece pieces off, he starts freaking out and quills up. I don't know what to do. Should I just leave him be tonight or should I take him out with a towel? I don't want to scare him more but I'm really worried that he hasn't moved all day. 

Also I'm really paranoid that somehow he's going to suffocate under the fleece pieces, that's not possible right?


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

Good morning/evening to you. I am a fairly new visitor to this forum so I can only speak to what I've read on here before. . .

Regarding the new environment, I was told just to let him be for the first day. Make sure you have something that smells like you in the cage so he can get used to your smell. Also, did you wash the fleece in any heavy duty detergent? These animals are primarily scent-oriented and will change behaviours if something doesn't smell right. 

I wouldn't worry about the fleece strips and suffocation as hedgies generally tend to burrow under them in the most normal of circumstances. 

Others on here will tell you to make sure that the room is warm enough and that you have the space properly lit for 12-14 hours a day. If your hedgehog is a baby, much like human infants, they need a lot of sleep. 

Tomorrow, attempt to greet him in the evening - when he wakes up as they are nocturnal animals - and slowly get acquainted. 

Good luck.

Susan, mommy-to-be of little Dakarai


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

My little guy sleeps under a bunch of fleece pieces and a blanket. He has a hide but the little bugger won't use it. I haven't had an issue so I think it's pretty unlikely that he could suffocate under the fleece pieces.
As for not moving, I think he should be fine Miyuki did that on his first night as well. Just make sure to check on him in the morning. Though I'm only a new hedgie mom as well so if any of the more experienced members or breeders show up with answers different then mine I would definitely listen to them instead.


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you both!! I was primarily concerned about him suffocating, so if you guys don't think so that's a huge relief. 

I've checked the thermometer in his cage, it's at 79/80 so I know that's not it, and I washed everything in unscented detergent/vinegar so it shouldn't smell at all. 

He's also 6 months old, so he shouldn't be sleeping -that- much, which is still concerning a bit to me. 

I guess I'll try and sleep on it. If anyone has anymore advice on what to do, I'd be very grateful. I'm suuuuuper paranoid right now =/


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

He's going to be scared of you. Some people leave their hedgehogs alone the first night or two; I didn't. My little friend was scared and huffy and confused, but out he came, huffing, quills, and all. The same the next night, and the next. Nine months later, he still puffs up when I wake him up for night time cuddles, but he's given up on puffing! 

Advice:
1. Take some of his fleece, and sleep with it so it smells like his humans. Give it back to him to sleep with so he learns your smell. (You can also give him one of your shirts, but babies poop a lot so be ready for that to be more of a gift than a loan...)

2. Handle him for at least a half-hour every night, even if he's being huffy.


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

He ended up coming out last night! I was so worried about him, but while we were asleep he came out and used the wheel a bit and only pooped in the litter pan! It's still all green which is worrisome, but I guess we'll try playing with him tonight. He just seemed so unebelievably terrified I didn't want to make the experience more traumatic for him. He would just quill up and start hissing and shaking violently =[ 

Poor little guy =[

This is normal then? I shouldn't be worried?


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Green poo is not a good sign.

A vet visit might be a good idea if that doesnt clear up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Green poop is a normal sign of stress. Many hedgehogs will have some green poops when they first come to a new home, or if there's a sudden food change, etc. It should go away in a few days as he starts to adjust to things. The behavior may take longer to calm down though, so just be patient.  Give him time, go slowly, and handle him lots. Letting him get used to you and your scent by just letting him cuddle in a blanket or sleep sack on your lap can be very helpful. If you try giving him mealworms & he likes them, they can become a bonding treat that he gets whenever you get him out (though watch the amount & his weight - some hedgies start gaining weight with too many mealies). He'll come around eventually, I'm sure!


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> He's also 6 months old, so he shouldn't be sleeping -that- much, which is still concerning a bit to me.


Sophie is about 22 months now and sleeps/ hides / naps 20+ hours a day.

..............................................................

As others have noted, I wouldn't worry about your hedgie having enough air. My girl crams herself into the deepest, darkest, most inaccessible place possible. You will often hear about ventilation being important, and though I do think that is generally good advice, I don't much worry about it.

I linked this picture yesterday for something else, but it is a good example here.

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/fleece-pieces-c.jpg

(Picture taken on cage cleaning day, which is why the cage looks empty.)

Her sleeping burrow is stuffed with fleece, from end to end. She is somewhere in the middle of the tunnel there. It is the 'tightest' spot in the cage, so that's where she sleeps.


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

GoodandPlenty said:


> Sophie is about 22 months now and sleeps/ hides / naps 20+ hours a day.
> 
> ..............................................................
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's really reassuring. I took a lot of the fleece out to try and give him more room, but maybe I'll put it back in then. And yeah, I'm pretty sure our baby is only up for a couple of hours, so that's reassuring too.

Thank you :]


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just thought I'd add that every hedgie is very different...and some are picky about when they will come out for the night. My hedgie literally waits until we are off to bed and then is up and on his wheel within minutes. If we try to sneak back in to check on him he doesn't like that and will retreat back into his house until we are gone again. Some hedgies are more sensitive to noise and light and will be most particular about when they come out.

I agree green poops may just be an initial thing as hedgie adjusts to the new home. That goes for the huffing too...new home can be a big change for hedgie that they will get used to. Make sure to bond/socialize consistently and you will most definitely see improvement!

We worried about lots of little things when we first brought hedgie home too! Just continue to research and read up on hedgie care (the forums are a great resource) and you will find things get easier! Keep us posted &#128522;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes! That's exactly what happens!! Sometime around 2/3AM he comes out, but by morning he's gone. He's really quite the ninja because he comes out during the evening sometimes too, but never when we can see him


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

They are shockingly sneaky considering they're trundling balls of spikes. My little friend has snuck up on me during playtime a few times, and yet on other days he stomps like a tiny cow.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Totally normal! We noticed ours will stay up longer at night now that he's a bit older. Sometimes if we are up early (8 or 9) we still see him up...although he goes right to his house if we come in the room. Henry also gets up for an evening snack and run each night sometime between (6-9pm) depending on when no one is home. We actually have a camera set up on his cage so sometimes I happen to check it while I'm at work and I see him up. We also use it to spy on him from the other room if we are in bed haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

